# McLaren MP4-12C Lots of pics.....



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I have finally had time to sit down and do this baby after completing it a couple of weeks ago now. Done in two sessions, as the owner wanted a full Gtechniq system applied, but couldn't bare to be without it for a number of days, after waiting for so long for the actual delivery of it. (And who would blame him!)
Day one was really a few hours one afternoon, consisting of wheels thoroughly cleaned and prep'd for C5 wheel armour and then glass cleaned and prep'd for G1.

So, on with some pics.... On arrival, straight from the dealership that very day, looking clean and sharp.... Just slight dirt here and there.



















Couldn't resist taking a few other snaps, even though it wasn't getting a bath on this occasion...





































So, a few before and afters on the wheels and callipers, cleaned with supernatural wheel cleaner, various soft brushes and dried with the air drier, leaving them silky smooth as the car had only driven from the dealership, straight to the unit.....














































All glass was then cleaned (after washing,) with clearly menthol and mint merkin/s.....










G4 then used to polish all....










A thorough IPA wipe down and then on with the G1 application... Coating the windscreen layers, continuing around the car on the third layer and leaving to cure for 15 mins...





































Then on with the C5 application after another IPA wipe down, leaving the rims and glass like this...





































I then thought it obligatory to take some shots of the car, even though it wasn't detailed fully at this stage....




































































































End of that little session.

Day 2 (which was a week later,) comprised of a thorough and safe wash, decontamination of the paint, to start with......

On arrival...





















































































































































































Door shuts with envy brushes and a mild apc...




























Wheels tended to with supernatural wheel cleaner again and various brushes... (Arches also cleaned)





































A thorough rinse of the vehicle...










Showing protection on the paint :thumb:



















Snowed and a few areas tended to... Britemax Grime out applied to the bugs on the front of the vehicle prior...



















Rinsed.... The second pic showing the results of grime out with bugs...



















Fuel cap cleaned...



















Snowed again....










Carefully washed with dodo BTBM, a panel/ half a panel a time, top to bottom, starting with the roof...



















Top half rinsed and sides to go, working down...










Clean and rinsed, iron x showing no real metal contaminants on the paint, re rinsed, tardis on a few minor spots of tar and ready for claying...




























Emptying the door of water collected...










Revealing the engine compartment release on the underside of the door (Nice touch)










Engine compartment rinsed at low pressure and then a mild apc solution...




























Air dried, with the help of some blotting with plush drying towels...










Leaving this...










Wheeled into the unit, just in time for the customer to drop in so we could discuss the paint. I had just examined the paint and had noticed slight buffer trails, nothing major and some blemishes here and there. After discussing this with the customer, I suggested a single stage refinement, but he said he was happy with the paint condition and wanted me to go with what was previously arranged, which was polishing by hand with P1, just to prep the paint ready for C1, so I did as instructed....










Time was knocking on at this stage, with still lots to attend to. IPA wipe down, C1 application, C4 application, the interior was cleaned prior to the hand polish, but I1 and L1 were still to be applied, so I had to take a break from taking pics until it was all done within my time scale.....

Exterior coatings applied....


















































































Interior all protected...





































Tires dressed and all complete.... Some afters for your viewing pleasure...


























































































































































Caught a little sun when the car was collected...



















A rush job in terms of how long I would have liked, but all turned out well in the end and the customer was happy with the result.

Thanks for looking....

Mike


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

wow- what a car and what a great detail! :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

First one of these I've seen on here, nice work, love the interior.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW ! and the car ain't bad either


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

:thumb: Very very nice


----------



## aelara (May 3, 2011)

i want one....... when i win the lottery.....
Great work my friend


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wowzer Mike! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That trader certainly gets you some fruity metal to work on you lucky, lucky boy.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The car looks stunning in that colour, but it must have the blandest engine bay of any modern supercar, it looks more like VW Golf in there, unlike Ferrari or Lamborghini who have the engine exposed.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, what a motor. Looks the absolute nuts !

Fantastic work. This is how it should come out of the factory :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks better on here than any seen in the car mags.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

My Claim to fame is I've sat in one, and my little daughter 

The Showroom is in Knutsford near my Parents house.

Will try and find the pics


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys.

@ Scott, my trader friend pulled some strings to get the owner up the ladder in terms of waiting list..... I only wish I could have removed some slight trails I picked up on, but alas, only the gtechniq system was booked, with a minimal hand polish preparation...


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning, great work. Love these cars!


----------



## andys320 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning car, stunning colour - I want one!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, Great results he must have been happy with the results?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks incredible. I really really want one!!!! :argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow :doublesho


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Absoloutely stunning :argie:


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW!!! couldnt own one though i get stressed out leaving the A3 in a car park lol.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a STUNNING Car and a superb job done on it:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

cra3g...d said:


> WOW!!! couldnt own one though i get stressed out leaving the A3 in a car park lol.


:lol: I know what you mean mate, I end up going a lot of places in my van, because I don't want anything to happen to my Civic..... Last time I saw the client was a week after and he was just popping to the supermarket for milk and stuff.... Hope he chose waitrose!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning saw the car at goodwood this year and looks amazing and 
great work for a start was not sure if i liked it but the more you see it you grow to love the looks IMHO


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

heh - liking that Mike - sounds like the owner was pretty excited about getting the car and giving it a good thrashing. hope he will be satisfied with the performance of the coatings - think that's about the 4th one 12c done with Gtech TSP :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

@ Derek, I liked it from the off, but love it now....

@ Rob, excited was an understatement, but can you blame him?! Immediately after he picked up the car after doing the wheels and glass on day one, he was taking a friend out for a little test drive, but even with the C5 freshly applied, the wheels stood up to the test and jet washed clean that weekend, he reported. All in all very pleased with the coatings applied, now the vehicle is complete.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work there matey
Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks awesome! What we need here is audio files too. I'd love to hear the engine on that thing.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks cracking. Fair play to the owner for not being able to wait for it all to be finished lol I guess that could be the reason they said just hand polish.

If i had that brand new it would be fully corrected and protected from day one. :thumb:

I guess you may have a longer session on it next time. :argie:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Looks cracking. Fair play to the owner for not being able to wait for it all to be finished lol I guess that could be the reason they said just hand polish.
> 
> If i had that brand new it would be fully corrected and protected from day one. :thumb:
> 
> ...


It was the reason Paul, totally, as a month before I explained the process and said at the very least, even new cars would need a single stage machine for the perfect prep..... I showed him the imperfections, although very mild, but he was eager for the protection to be in place and to get it back as soon as was humanly possible


----------



## Quackers (Jan 30, 2010)

Impressive. Off to youtube to watch videos of one in action... Oh, and to gtechniq to order some stuff


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

good work volcanic orange is a good colour and hides a lot, all you see is the fleck outside. what sort of cost is this treatment?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

concours g60 said:


> good work volcanic orange is a good colour and hides a lot, all you see is the fleck outside. what sort of cost is this treatment?


It all depends on the correction process prior to application really. There is a price list available on the Gtechniq website for the different levels of service as a guide....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Superb... lovely flip in the paint in the last shot(s)...


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Underneath the shell....

Sorry for iphone pics, take at the showroom in Knutsford, car open and sales person just letting you look, sit and in my little girls case play with them


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers for the comments guys.
> 
> @ Scott, my trader friend pulled some strings to get the owner up the ladder in terms of waiting list..... I only wish I could have removed some slight trails I picked up on, but alas, only the gtechniq system was booked, with a minimal hand polish preparation...


Would of been nice to get it top sharp and a nice nuba glow as you know im not taken with these nano thing's but it certainly looks nice never the less.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

hyper car!! stunning… etc..etc.. perfect time to get some protection on her. awesome stuff:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing job


----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice work and what an amazing vehicle to work with!


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amazing car, Amazing work and simply Amazing


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post thanks for sharing it with us all. Great car but the Ferrari 458 is an awesome car...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great comments guys, appreciated. 

@Scott, you know I'm a 'nuba man myself, but Gtechniq is the best nano I have worked with....


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I've just drooled all over my Laptop keyboard!!

Excellent detail on an extremely nice motor.


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

Fantastic work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW what a car- 

Great detail too


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning car and excellent finish.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

good work bet its nice getting to do a brand new car 

Bet this is the one my friend spied the other day in sainsburys filling up. 
Quiet a distinctive plate on it too.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great detail on an amazing car, beeeutifull!!! :argie:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That is just lovely good job done there:thumb:


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Cool car, looks like it has a brain rather than an engine. I wonder if the colour is ginger or would Laurence LLewelyn Bowen describe it as "burnt umber". Regrdless it is a beauty, obviously not as fast as my Volvo V70 but you can't have everything.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking good! Fantastic car.....


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning car, so jealous u got to work on it 
great job


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning 


Brian


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------

